# Curling leaves



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a C. crispatula var. balansae and C. retrospiralis growing in my tank for 4 months now. 
I don't know what is wrong, but leaves start to curling. :twitch: 
As substrate I used mineralized soil (red clay soil) as bottom layer 1-2cm, potting soil 3-4cm covered with 5-10cm Aquaclay ground (some kind of volcanic gravel)

NO3 - ~5 ppm
PO4 - ~0.5 ppm
KH - 10-15
pH - ~7
Temp. - 25-26 'C
Light 4x58W T8 on 560l / 150gal tank

Here are some pictures:

 

That might be sign of some deficiency or?


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

They looked natural and healthy to me, I always have the impression that the long leaves will tend to curl. And it is natural for many species of Cryptocoryne (including balansae) to have bullate leaves too if that worries you.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

how long is your light period


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

It looks like healthy growth to me. Calcium or magnesium deficiency usually dwarfs the leaves in addition to the deformation.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

illumbomb said:


> They looked natural and healthy to me, I always have the impression that the long leaves will tend to curl. And it is natural for many species of Cryptocoryne (including balansae) to have bullate leaves too if that worries you.


No, bullate leaves are actualy the reason why i chose that plant. The problem is because they not act as beckground plant in my tank. Leaves bending to the substrate, instead to grow upright, and stay hiden with midground.



grim said:


> how long is your light period


8 hours



SnakeIce said:


> It looks like healthy growth to me. Calcium or magnesium deficiency usually dwarfs the leaves in addition to the deformation.


My tap water is very hard, probably with GH >20
 Maybe that may be the reason


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Mine do that when nitrate too high without sufficient CO2 that the plant can use it all.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They look normal to me, too. Perhaps more light plus a good supply of CO2 would make the plants get larger.


----------

